# The Philadelphia Baptist Catechism...



## JM (Apr 9, 2010)

who where the men that wrote it? 

Thank you.


----------



## Iconoclast (Apr 10, 2010)

Baptist Classics: Shurden on Philadelphia Baptist Association[/u
http://baptisthistoryhomepage.com/pennsylvania.cl.index.html
maybe this will help?


----------



## eqdj (Apr 10, 2010)

Jason,

If you're referring to the catechism found here Philadelphia Baptist Catechism | The Reformed Reader I can't find out anything of it's origin.

I have "Teaching Truth, Training Hearts: The Study of Catechisms in Baptist Life" by Dr. Tom Nettles. In it he states the original Baptist Catechism (a baptised verison of the WSC) was originally used in England. It was later modified by Spurgeon (Spurgeon's Puritan Catechism). It was revised in America and used by the Philadelphia Association (Keach's Catechism). The Charleston Association left it untouched (The Baptist Catechism of the Charleston Association) as evidenced by comparing it with Benjamin Beddome's "A Scriptural Exposition of the Baptist Catechism".


----------



## JM (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

